# Electrolysis Rust Removal... A vice this time!



## Seaco (Jul 12, 2014)

Err, OK so I took a chance and bought an old KURT 6" vice and if you know anything about vices you'll know KURT are bloody expensive I could never justify buying a new one but this one came up on Ebay and I thought I'd take a punt...

This is how I picked it up...













So into the electrolytic bath it goes, I never tried to clean it off at all just bared a little metal for a contact point...





And after 24hrs... the rust that's left just wipes off and the black which is carbon I think needs a bit of elbow grease to remove but you can see the base metal just under it, it's the best way I've found for removing rust. I am going to leave it another day to see if it can get any better...





They say the the process works on line of sight i.e. that the sacrificial anodes you use need to be able to see the areas of the rust you need to remove but in my experience and definitely in this case a lot of the rust couldn't be seen by the anodes and it still removed it all over it has even removed the rust from underneath the vice. All I had was two metal plates about 8"x4" one at each end...



Ok so I've moved on managed to get it all apart, cleaned and got it primed ready for a top coat...


As it came apart



Basic cleaning...




Proper cleaning and primed...






OK so DON'T use Hammerite Special Primer on cast iron, I had to get it all off today right bloody job still it's done now, new etch primer and top coat...








Just jaws and a handle to make now!












Including new labels very kindly sent to me from Kurt free of charge...






And finally with newly made jaws...






Lee


----------



## 12bolts (Jul 12, 2014)

Shmicko! Looks just like a, errr Kurt vice....
Was the price good?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Philco (Jul 12, 2014)

That's a job well done!


----------



## chips&more (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing and excellent restoration. I’m now a believer in the electrolysis tank!


----------



## drs23 (Jul 12, 2014)

Bravo! Bravo! Well done Mate!


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 12, 2014)

:greenwithenvy:

A very nice job, and a good advertising both for electrolysis and for the quality of Kurt vises: at least they could send you a new set of jaws and not just new labels, for what you have done to promote their products :biggrin:
BTW, where did you recover it, from the Titanic?


----------



## drs23 (Jul 12, 2014)

You need a framed color 14" x 12" or whatever that is in cm's, mm's photo of that vice hanging right by your clock!


----------



## Seaco (Jul 12, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Shmicko! Looks just like a, errr Kurt vice....
> Was the price good?
> 
> Cheers Phil



Hi Phil

Yes it was a good price £40 or as the Americans would say $68...


Lee

- - - Updated - - -



Marco Bernardini said:


> :greenwithenvy:
> 
> A very nice job, and a good advertising both for electrolysis and for the quality of Kurt vises: at least they could send you a new set of jaws and not just new labels, for what you have done to promote their products :biggrin:
> BTW, where did you recover it, from the Titanic?



Thanks Marco, it was in a farm yard just left on a wall I found it on eBay and when I arrived to collect it, it was still on the wall he hadn't even bought it inside to sell...

Lee


----------



## Gman45acp (Jul 12, 2014)

You can also remove rust using molasses .   Look on you tube.   I think the mix ratio is one part molasses to four parts water.    Has to sit in the bath for several days.  Comes out clean with rust removed even in deep pits


----------



## Gman45acp (Jul 12, 2014)

You can also remove rust using molasses .   Look on you tube.   I think the mix ratio is one part molasses to four parts water.    Has to sit in the bath for several days.  Comes out clean with rust removed even in deep pits


----------



## GarageGuy (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome job!  There is a rusty Bridgeport vise on CraigsList here that I have been watching.  He's still a little high on the price (wants $75 for it), but maybe I'll give it a try.  Thanks!

GG


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 18, 2014)

Heard about using molassas haven't tried it yet. 

So as not to repost an old subject, if this is one, are there any posts here on what is involved in electrolysis?


----------



## countryguy (Jul 18, 2014)

Here is a search article that covers many methods. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=24303&highlight=electrolysis+rust

 Not sure if this process is covered or not. Molasses looks simply cool to try!   What a cool site... Molasses for removing rust.  I mean  only here right!   CGout. 



Whyemier said:


> Heard about using molassas haven't tried it yet.
> 
> So as not to repost an old subject, if this is one, are there any posts here on what is involved in electrolysis?


----------

